# Anybody from the Uk/England?



## Sarahm92 (Nov 12, 2014)

Wondered if anyone from my area is signed up to this site. Would be great to talk if anyone is interested.


----------



## shycat69 (Nov 16, 2014)

I'm in the South West.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I'm originally from the uk


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup I'm from the south east. Always happy to chat.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Loads of people


----------



## GarakLee (Jul 31, 2014)

From the North West


----------



## Dre12 (Jul 25, 2014)

North West too.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)

Southerner here.


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

London here - feel free to PM.


----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)

East Midlands here


----------



## Daisy268 (Dec 16, 2014)

Southeast


----------



## goku23 (Nov 22, 2014)

west london here


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

north west represent yo


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

From the south west


----------



## James1311 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm from Buckinghamshire. Where are you from Sarah?


----------



## spzed (Dec 27, 2012)

West Midlands here (Coventry)


----------



## Anjelliex (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm from Suffolk! :3


----------



## bancho1993 (Aug 28, 2014)

Sussex


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

North Devon, I make friends with cows. ^^


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I feel I should add North East/Yorkshire ere, since no one else did :b


----------



## apk55 (Aug 14, 2014)

Manchester Area


----------



## grapesatmidnight (Dec 29, 2014)

Teenager from London here


----------



## CRAZYHeart (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi, im from the North East


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

South east/London


----------



## citizen_erased (Dec 18, 2007)

I'm from Kent!


----------



## scon (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm from Northern England


----------



## Agalychnis (Feb 25, 2014)

**



spzed said:


> West Midlands here (Coventry)


Me too!


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

Everyone I speak to from here is from the UK, aside from maybe one or two. There are a lot of us


----------



## Woodydreads (Sep 8, 2014)

Derby/Birmingham- unclassified as to whether I'm east or west midlands.


----------



## Mariamccloskey99 (Feb 14, 2015)

I'm from northern Ireland ??


----------



## triangle123 (Jan 24, 2015)

South West


----------



## Reckoner7 (Jan 29, 2007)

Warwickshire, near Coventry.


----------



## LordSnow (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm from the North East


----------



## chellyb (Feb 14, 2015)

Im from Scotland


----------



## googleamiable (Jun 5, 2009)

Oh Dae su said:


> Everyone I speak to from here is from the UK, aside from maybe one or two. There are a lot of us


you ****in wot mate. you starting?


----------



## Oh Dae su (Nov 21, 2013)

michael1 said:


> you ****in wot mate. you starting?


Please sir I don't want any trouble. *empties wallet into hands*


----------



## tannat (Mar 8, 2015)

Oxfordshire/Buckinghamshire


----------



## joko (Dec 24, 2014)

North west here.


----------



## Anxious Adam Black (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm from East London somewhere...or something...


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm in the Shropshire/West Midlands area and it sucks.


----------



## cl0ud9 (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm from Cheshire x


----------



## Drunky (Feb 8, 2015)

Norfolk


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 5, 2015)

From North shields  a little town in Newcastle.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

No, but my username is a town in England - does that count?


----------



## challangerchris (Apr 28, 2011)

Rochdale, Greater Manchester here.

Hi all :clap


----------



## jap (Jul 1, 2013)

South East near London ^^


----------



## just a random londoner (Mar 30, 2015)

from london here, as if the name didn't give that away lol


----------



## Obelisklarvan1 (Mar 28, 2015)

Sarahm92 said:


> Wondered if anyone from my area is signed up to this site. Would be great to talk if anyone is interested.


Barnsley lad ere. All seriousness though happy to chat any time  just add me as a friend!


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

I'm from Leicester, currently living in Melton Mowbray, a town in north-east Leicestershire, best known for Melton Mowbray pork pies and Stilton cheese :b


----------



## companioncube (Sep 7, 2008)

london (acton)


----------



## Rebw93 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm from Devon but am currently at Uni in Wales


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

south east, in between london and brighton


----------



## hannahm (Jun 9, 2012)

West Midlands here


----------



## Damagedgxxds (Apr 18, 2015)

Essex, if you want a chat


----------

